# Bluewater 2.5L Valve Covers Now Available in Multiple Finishes



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Update* Now available in Black Anodized and Red Anodized finishes. These are a new bright dip ano and the color looks amazing! The anodized ones run *$439.00* 

Only *$389.00* *Buy Here!* Also you can add a threaded fitting with a breather filter for an additional *$49.99* 

With the help of Integrated Engineering, we are proud to offer billet valve covers for the 
MKV VW 2.5L 5 cylinder 20V engines. These beautifully finished pieces start 
off as one large piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum, and are precisely 
machined on our in-house CNC mill. They are a direct replacement for 
your factory valve cover, and use the OEM gasket. They have a single 
-10an outlet for a custom breather setup. To ensure that no oil comes 
out of the breather, these have welded baffles that are guaranteed to 
not fail. 
Whether you are looking for custom look, or an easy way to 
start off a custom catch can project, these billet 2.5L valve covers are 
a great addition to your engine bay! 

It is recommended to use a new OEM valve cover gasket for installation of the billet valve cover.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday! :heart:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

any pics of them installed? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes. I just have to upload the pics of one installed.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kueckerdj09 said:


> any pics of them installed? :thumbup:












Paired with EuroJet Catch Can.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its a shame the mk6 jettas cant buy intake manis right now..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> its a shame the mk6 jettas cant buy intake manis right now..


Yeah it sucks.... Just like the 2.5L Beetles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

What is the purpose of the filter on top?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> What is the purpose of the filter on top?


The purpose of the filter is to vent all of the crankcase pressure inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

really want to buy one of these, but I keep having unexpected purchases during this build :banghead: 

I will get one of these soon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> really want to buy one of these, but I keep having unexpected purchases during this build :banghead:
> 
> I will get one of these soon


Isn't that always how it seems to go.... :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't that always how it seems to go.... :banghead:


yes :facepalm:


Hey, when are you guys throwing one of these on the turbo rabbit?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

pennsydubbin said:


> yes :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Hey, when are you guys throwing one of these on the turbo rabbit?!?!


We have a red one on the turbo rabbit right now, but going to switch it to black...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have a red one on the turbo rabbit right now, but going to switch it to black...


Any chance you guys can post some pics? I was pretty set on the polished vc, but now I'm starting to like all three


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy hump day!! :laugh:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Pic sent in by one of our customers that installed the raw finish cover.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Extended Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Happy Saturday!! :wave:_​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

eace:*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Hows everyone's Wednesday going?? Who's coming to Wuste?? :thumbup::thumbup:​*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump:wave:*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

​*Happy Hump Day Bump! *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump for Monday*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:wave: Morning bump!*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

**Free Bump** 


Whats the maintenance suggested for the little filter? Clean it every oil change?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bump Bump!*:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*:beer:Happy Hump Day Bump!:beer:*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

2 days and counting to get my question answered...... guess you dont want the sale? :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> 2 days and counting to get my question answered...... guess you dont want the sale? :sly:


I apologize but I sent you a pm the day of the question. I would clean it every 10k miles with a mild soap and water and then just let it air dry.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bump! :beer:​*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I apologize but I sent you a pm the day of the question. I would clean it every 10k miles with a mild soap and water and then just let it air dry.



Sorry, no PM showed up in the inbox (Im starting not to trust it as much anymore). Thanks for the response. Ordering it today.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> Sorry, no PM showed up in the inbox (Im starting not to trust it as much anymore). Thanks for the response. Ordering it today.:thumbup:


No problem ,sorry it did not show. With any other questions feel free to email us  And Looking forward to your order! Thanks


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ordered:thumbup::thumbup::beer: (just dont tell my wife lol)


Also whats a good selling point for these manifolds is the PCV valve in the OEM valve cover. The rubber piece in the plastic manifold breaks and can cause a check engine light and can make your car not start randomly due to the vacuum leak:thumbup: My friend with a 05 Jetta is going through this right now. I guess it happens with a lot of 2.5 engines hitting the 80+k mark:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Bump!!*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

**Free Bump**


Just got my valve cover in and boost tap..looks fantastic. Cant wait to install it this weekend!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> **Free Bump**
> 
> 
> Just got my valve cover in and boost tap..looks fantastic. Cant wait to install it this weekend!:beer::thumbup:


Thanks for the bump!! Please post pics of it installed!! Thanks!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed the valve cover today. Not hard to do at all. Dropped one of the valve cover bolts in the engine bay:banghead::banghead::banghead: Had to use an extendable magnet to grab it. Sorry for the crappy phone pics 

Love the look though!:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> Installed the valve cover today. Not hard to do at all. Dropped one of the valve cover bolts in the engine bay:banghead::banghead::banghead: Had to use an extendable magnet to grab it. Sorry for the crappy phone pics
> 
> Love the look though!:thumbup::beer::beer:



Thank you for the pics!! Looks good!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*!!Saturday BUMP!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*5% off Friday!! Now offering 5% off ANY order if placed before midnight on Saturday 8/4/2012. * 

Must place order with Hollywood either with a PM on Vortex OR email: [email protected] 

*Discount will not be given in the online store.*​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy Friday Bump!*


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

thinking about it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

opzrabbit17 said:


> thinking about it


 :thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> **Free Bump**
> 
> 
> Just got my valve cover in and boost tap..looks fantastic. Cant wait to install it this weekend!:beer::thumbup:


 Did the new gasket come with or purchase it separately ? If so where and how much


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

did one on friday, the filter for the VC doesn't like to be tightened, keeps popping off on the owner. and it didn't come with the billet block off piece. sorta bummed.

but the piece is beautiful. 5 minutes of work right off the road enroute to our local gtg.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> did one on friday, the filter for the VC doesn't like to be tightened, keeps popping off on the owner. and it didn't come with the billet block off piece. sorta bummed.
> 
> but the piece is beautiful. 5 minutes of work right off the road enroute to our local gtg.:beer:


 make sure you did it right. if not, you will leak oil everywhere. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5026438-faq-eurojet-Valvecover.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's on there. the fact that the fitting is tapered on top makes it stupid, and want to pop off.

i secured it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think BW needs to use a different filter or people should just use a downdraft tube or catch can. 

i also keep having the same problem of the breather filter not staying on. just last week it popped off while i was driving and i ran over it.:facepalm: 

the baffle that IE designed work though, it have been running with no breather for a week(waiting on the mail) and my engine bay is clean. maybe a spot or two of oil from when i go through the rpms


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

_Looking for feedback, 

If you got to decide a special for Bluewater Performance to run- 
what would it be?? 

Looking for creative ideas. 

Happy Friday Everyone!!_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Bump Everyone!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Monday!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

*Happy weekend Bump!! :beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

Be sure to check out our website 
www.bwperformance.com 
And Like us on Facebook 

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2012)

:wave:Happy Friday Bump Everyone!! :wave:


----------

